# Несколько вопросов перед установкой

## bambet

Здравствуйте. Пользуюсь Убунту на работе уже несколько месяцев - приобрел некоторые базовые знания Linux, поэтому мне захотелось установить дома такой дистрибутив, который с самого начала позволит мне более тонко настроить свой компьютер. Выбор остановил на Gentoo. Первым делом прочитал настольную книгу и перед установкой у меня возникло несколько вопросов:

1. Какие преимущества разбивки жесткого диска на разделы под /usr, /var, /home и тд перед использованием только для, допустим, загрузочного раздела, раздела подкачки и корневого?

2. Стоит ли использовать "нестандартные" файловые системы типа ReiserFs, или JFS?

Спасибо. С уважением, Виталий.

----------

## OlegOlegm

Привет! Как раз занимаюсь тем же самым   :Very Happy:  Меняю Убунту на Генту !!

1. Насчет выделения: Отдельно /usr /var /tmp  выделяют для большей защищенности и стабильности. Т.е. любой процесс может писать например в tmp, и если процесс "вирусоподобный" (и т.д. и т.п.) то может циклически заполнять пустыми файлами или еще хуже вкладывать например в директорию еще одну и еще одну и т.д. пока не кончатся все inode в ФС. Если у тебя файловая система одна то она ВСЯ заблокируется, будет неприятно  :Sad: . А так ты можешь форматнуть эти tmp и var и продолжать работать как ни вчём небывало.

Еще по поводу var: например таже Убунту туда кэширует скаченные с Интернета пакеты и если ты систему переустановишь то можешь примонтировать старый var к новой системе чтобы снова не качать.

А вот /home то точно НУЖНО всегда держать отдельно. У меня /home вообще всегда на другом диске (1 Тб) т.к. там все данные. Как говорится систему то можно переустанавливать сколько-угодно раз и экспериментировать, а home свой примонтировать к свеже установленной системе и продолжать работать со своими данными.

2. JFS - точно не знаю

ReiserFs - вродебы более оптимальна для большого количества маленьких файлов, и гдето рекомендуют её для корневого раздела.

Пробовал ставил её для / , вроде разницы не заметил  :Wink: 

Если что не так, гуру поправят.

P.S. Насчет моего знакомства с Gentoo: Удалось установить со второй попытки, но сейчас борюсь с Х-ами, пока безуспешно  :Sad:  не могу никак startx запустить

----------

## bambet

Спасибо, Олег  :Smile: 

Сегодня вечером приступаю к установке - посмотрим, что получится  :Smile: 

А тебе желаю успешно настроить иксы (какую среду рабочего стола будешь ставить?).

----------

## OlegOlegm

Несколько моментов:

- для boot не жалей места (нынче винты не маленькие) - ставь 100 Мб. Я следовал многочисленным советам ставил 32 Мб, проблема возникнет когда захочешь пересобрать ядро или добавить еще одно ядро. Вообщем таже Убунту при обновлении ядра в 32 Мб не влазила- 2 раза переустанавливал пока понял в чём дело  :Smile: 

- есть высказывания что ReiserFS не очень стабильна для x64, я и не стал её никуда ставить. Кроме того - для неё нужны своя утилита для проверки и свои особенности конфигурирования в fstab

- ставлю все разделы в ext4, всё-таки достаточно уже проверенная система. Тем более, если сделать ext3, то спустя время захочется перейти на ext4 (лучше сразу форматнуть в 4ую). НЮАНС:  когда будешь конфигурровать ядро методом make menuconfig, то Ext4 по-умолчанию в ядре ОТКЛЮЧЕНА!. Не забудь его включить! И соответственнов fstab прописать ext4

По-поводу графической среды: хочу Gnome.. Споров кто лучше Gnome или KDE полно.

Во-первых - привычка, привык к Гному!. Хотя многие проги из KDE намного функциональнее.

Вобщем ставлю Gnome и дополнительные проги из KDE.

Может кто подскажет хороший HEX-редактор???

Юзаю okteta из KDE. Но под Убунту он тормозил с обновлением экрана.

Гномовский редактор gHex всем хорош, кроме одного - не нашел как выделить целиком весь двоичный файл, кроме как растягивать мышкой

----------

## OlegOlegm

 :Very Happy:  Всё замечательно работает! Gentoo - супер !!!

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Может кто подскажет хороший HEX-редактор??? 
> 
> Юзаю okteta из KDE. Но под Убунту он тормозил с обновлением экрана. 
> 
> Гномовский редактор gHex всем хорош, кроме одного - не нашел как выделить целиком весь двоичный файл, кроме как растягивать мышкой

 

к сожалению, хороших редакторов не видел

вроде бы biew хвалят, но я так и не заставил его работать, впрочем, сильно и не старался

к слову, WinHex отлично работает под вайном, только он платный (зато стррррашно удобный =) )

----------

